# Cách chọn mua gối ngủ tốt cho sức khỏe



## vothanhtam (25/4/19)

Một chiếc giường đẹp, một tấm nệm êm sẽ không thể mang lại cho bạn môt giấc ngủ hoàn hảo nếu thiếu đi chiếc gối, gối là vật đóng vai trò quan trọng cho giấc ngủ cũng như sức khỏe của bạn, chúng ta mất trung bình hơn 1/3 cuộc đời để ngủ thì tại sao lại không chọn cho mình 1 chiếc gối chất lượng để phục vụ giấc ngủ của mình. Bài viết sẽ cung cấp cho bạn các cách chọn mua gối ngủ tốt cho sức khỏe, hãy áp dụng ngay khi bạn muốn mua gối nhé!

*1. Gối cao su thiên nhiên*
Không chỉ có nệm cao su mà gối cũng được làm từ chất liệu thiên nhiên tuyệt vời này bởi các đặc tính hữu ích cho sức khỏe của người nằm. Chiết xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, không lẫn các tạp chất gây hại, gối có độ êm ái vừa đủ, mang đến cảm giác dễ chịu ngay khi lần đầu sử dụng.

Cao su thiên nhiên nổi bật với tính đàn hồi vượt trội, gối được thiết kế với nhiều hình dạng khác nhau, hỗ trợ ôm trọn phần đầu, cổ, vai gáy giúp chống đau mỏi và nâng đỡ tối ưu ở mọi tư thế nằm.

Với những dây chuyền sản xuất hiện đại cùng với quy trình xử lý nghiêm ngặt, gối cao su thiên thiên hoàn toàn được tiệt trùng, khử mùi hôi và có khả năng kháng khuẩn cao. Đối với những bạn nhạy cảm về mùi, bụi bẩn hay dễ bị dị ứng thì gối cao su thiên nhiên sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất cho giấc ngủ của bạn.

Gối còn có độ bền dài lâu, không bị xẹp lún theo thời gian, luôn giữ được hình dáng ban đầu của gối. Tuổi thọ trung bình ít nhất là 10 năm. Ngoài ra, gối còn dễ dàng vệ sinh, chỉ cần giặt nhanh bằng xà phòng và nước, sau đó sấy bằng gió cho thật khô, hoàn toàn khô ráo mới được sử dụng nhé.






Gối cao su Liên Á đa dạng về kích thước và mẫu mã - Thegioinem.com​
*2. Gối gòn bông*
Đặc điểm thu hút của gối gòn là sự êm ái và nhẹ nhàng, dễ tìm mua ở bất kỳ cửa hàng nệm gối nào. Được sản xuất từ 100% các sợi bông có chất xơ nguyên chất thiên nhiên, thân thiện với làn da, không gây dị ứng, an toàn cho sức khỏe người nằm kể cả trẻ nhỏ.

Gối gòn bông còn có ưu điểm về độ thoáng mát, không giữ nhiệt bên trong gối nhờ các sợi gòn tự nhiên không lẫn tạp chất, phù hợp với khí hậu nóng ẩm nước ta. Bên cạnh đó, tính năng hút ẩm và khử mùi của bông gòn giúp gối kháng khuẩn, tránh các bệnh về đường hô hấp.

Việc vệ sinh cho gối cũng vô cùng tiện lợi, có thể giặt tay và rất nhanh khô, giúp bạn giặt gối thường xuyên mà không sợ tốn thời gian và công sức. Gối còn có mức giá khá rẻ, phù hợp với mọi gia đình.






TATANA có 2 loại gối gòn bông là gòn bi và gòn xơ​
*3. Gối lông vũ*
Chắc hẳn hiện nay ai cũng đã biết đến chất liệu lông vũ được dùng làm gối nằm, nguồn gốc của lông vũ là từ lông của các loài gia cầm như vịt, ngỗng, ngang,... Các bạn hãy yên tâm khi sử dụng vì các loại lông này đã được xử lý qua quy trình sản xuất hiện đại và nghiêm ngặt, hoàn toàn tiệt trùng, không còn vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn.

Đặc điểm của lông vũ cũng là độ nhẹ và mềm mại, gối có tỉ lệ lông nhung tơ càng nhiều thì càng mềm mại và bông xốp, độ bền cũng lâu hơn. Trung bình các gối lông vũcó tuổi thọ từ 10 đến 15 năm, cao hơn nhiều so với các dòng gối khác.

Chất liệu này cũng mang đến độ thoáng mát cho gối, vào mùa lạnh có thể giữ ấm rất hiệu quả, tạo cảm giác thoải mái và nâng niu giấc ngủ dịu dàng nhất. Gối có mật độ vải cao còn có khả năng chống rận rệp, vi khuẩn nảy sinh bên trong, đảm bảo cho sức khỏe của gia đình bạn.






Gối lông vũ được ưa chuộng và yêu thích nhất hiện nay
​*4. Gối tơ tằm*
Bên trong gối là những sợi tơ mảnh, trọng lượng vô cùng nhẹ, thoáng khí và giữ nhiệt tốt, vào mùa hè thì thoáng mát nhưng lại ấm áp khi đông về. Chất liệu tơ tằm này còn giúp hạn chế đau đầu, cổ, vai gáy, phù hợp cho người lớn tuổi hay những người mắc bệnh xương khớp.

Thường xuyên nhồi gối đẻ tơ tằm bên trong lớp vải được phân bổ đều, hạn chế để gối tiếp xúc với các chất bẩn, bụi hay mùi hôi. Vì vậy, gối tơ tằm cần được vệ sinh thường xuyên, giặt vò thật nhẹ nhàng. tránh phơi gối dưới ánh nắng gắt.






Gối tơ tằm giữ nhiệt tốt, thoáng mát và êm ái​
*Hy vọng bài viết đã bổ sung nhiều kiến thức về thương hiệu gối uy tín nhất trong năm 2919 và giúp bạn tìm mua được những chiếc gối phù hợp với bản thân và gia đình!*


----------

